# Shop Super Hero!



## therealaveragej (Jun 2, 2015)

Watch how I get the shop clean in under 2 minutes https://youtu.be/nJfUwBiLPA0


----------



## hawkeye10 (Feb 18, 2015)

I am not sure how far away you are from that stump but what you are doing looks unsafe. JMO

Don


----------



## therealaveragej (Jun 2, 2015)

It might have been a little unsafe but we were wearing safety glasses￼ . Also I meant to post this video.


----------



## Nial Foster (Mar 27, 2015)

therealaveragej said:


> Watch how I get the shop clean in under 2 minutes https://youtu.be/nJfUwBiLPA0


Well, the video lasts 2 minutes, but the cleaning up takes a bit longer How long does it take you to clean the shop up?
For me it's the most unpleasant part of woodworking...


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

We are getting some real winning first time post here today!!!!

George


----------

